# Need a collet extender



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I need a collet extension. I am thinking of buying Router Technologies EX 2080 Xtreme Xtension Professional Router Bit/Collet Extension - https://www.amazon.com/Router-Techn...d=1469553587&sr=1-3&keywords=collet+extension. The advantage is that it can be used with 1/2" and 1/4" shank bits. Does anyone have experience with this? My concern is that the bit is fastened with a hex-screw rather than a threaded nut. The other option I am considering is CMT 796.001.00 Router Collet Chuck Extension for 1/2-Inch Collets, 1/2-Inch Shank with the limitation that it accepts only 1/2" bits. Any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the CMT...
no worries.. no balance/resonation issues that I have found w/ the set screw style...
balance/resonation issues can be detrimental to your router's bearings/field/armature...
use reducing collets to enable for ¼'' shanks...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

hankh said:


> .............. Does anyone have experience with this? My concern is that the bit is fastened with a hex-screw rather than a threaded nut. The other option I am considering is CMT 796.001.00 Router Collet Chuck Extension for 1/2-Inch Collets, 1/2-Inch Shank with the limitation that it accepts only 1/2" bits. Any guidance will be appreciated.


I have both. First I got the CMT one. I needed an extra 1" due to my table's thickness which I was unable to change. It frightened the heck out of me and due to it's length, the bit would not go below the table.

Then I found the Xtreme XTension. Wow, chalk and cheese. It worked great immediately, no fear, locked it into the router and used a straight bit immediately with a great result. It gave me the extra height I needed and it is transferrable to any 1/2" router. Using 1/4" bits is also no problem. Just shove in the 1/4" thingy with the slot in it's side lined up with where the allen screw goes through to tighten it. Then just tighten away.

I now have above table bit changing, so no need to go diving under the table.

I have read some users have experienced the allen screw breaking or rounding out after a time so they bought stainless steel ones. I got 4 stainless steel ones and replaced mine, keeping the other 3 for future use, nothing like being prepared. Also shiny stainless steel in the shiny extension does look pretty :lol:

I have never had a bit come loose and no experience of wobble due to it being out of balance, unlike the CMT one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Just looked at the amazon link you put up. It shows an allen key. Mine came with a T-handled hex key with a ball end. If you get this and it only has the allen key I'd suggest getting a t-handled hex key with the ball end as it does make it easier when the extension is less than an inch above the table.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hank if you only need a little bit more extension you might consider the Musclechuck. Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright Members who have replaced their OEM collet with a Musclechuck say it is far superior to the OEM collet, has more holding power, and is quicker to change bits with. Forum members used to get a discount when they bought them.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I have the CMT...
> no worries.. no balance/resonation issues that I have found w/ the set screw style...
> balance/resonation issues can be detrimental to your router's bearings/field/armature...
> use reducing collets to enable for ¼'' shanks...


Thanks for the responses. Stick - I don't see an insert option in the CMT. Is this the kind of reducing collet you mean? RB-100 High Precision Steel Router Collet Reducer 1/4 Overall Dia x 3mm Inner Dia x 1 Inch Long


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

On the same topic - I see that Amana makes a collet reducer and a reducer bushing. From the pictures, looks like collet reducer is what I need. The right size bushing (1/2 to 1/4) is available through Amazon, the collet reducer is not - adding about $6.50 shipping to a $6.20 item through ToolsToday. More important of course is getting the right item especially on something that has safety implications.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My Hitachi M12V only came with a reducer bushing like the one you linked to for using 1/4" bits. I don't think a 1/4" collet is available for it. I've never had a problem using it. Lee Valley sells quite a few bushings for different size shanks. They sold for C$4.80 last time I bought some.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hankh said:


> Thanks for the responses. Stick - I don't see an insert option in the CMT. Is this the kind of reducing collet you mean? RB-100 High Precision Steel Router Collet Reducer 1/4 Overall Dia x 3mm Inner Dia x 1 Inch Long


more like this one...
http://www.carbideprocessors.com/router-collet-reducer-1-2-to-1-4-dia-1-1-4-oal-whiteside-6400/

also in 1/2 x 5/16 - 3/8'' and 1/4 x 1/8'''


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hank if you only need a little bit more extension you might consider the Musclechuck. ..............


The problem with the muscle chuck is they aren't interchangeable to every router, so if you change the router in the table you will probably need to buy a new one. Whereas the Xtreme Xtension is just taken from one router and put in another.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1, Angie...like Alton Brown (Food Channel) says "There is no room in my kitchen for single purpose tools..."


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> The problem with the muscle chuck is they aren't interchangeable to every router, so if you change the router in the table you will probably need to buy a new one. Whereas the Xtreme Xtension is just taken from one router and put in another.


True and part of the reason I don`t have one yet is because I haven`t decided which router is going in my newest table but the reviews have been so overwhelmingly positive that at some point I probably will get one.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the extreme extension and it works great.

Regards Bob


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I decided to go with the CMT extender - if Stick uses it, that is a great recommendation. I also ordered an Amana 1/2" to 1/4" collet reducer. I understand that Amana is a very good brand, and the price was right.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hankh said:


> I decided to go with the CMT extender - if Stick uses it, that is a great recommendation. I also ordered an Amana 1/2" to 1/4" collet reducer. *I understand that Amana is a very good brand,* and the price was right.


thanks for vote...

never had an issue w/ Israel made Amana...
now their Chinese made stuff leaves a lot to be desired and is way way over priced...
for reducing collets I use Leigh or Travers machine...


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> thanks for vote...
> 
> never had an issue w/ Israel made Amana...
> now their Chinese made stuff leaves a lot to be desired and is way way over priced...
> for reducing collets I use Leigh or Travers machine...


Oops - here I am in Israel and didn't know that they are now outsourcing to China. I'll see what I get and let you know how it works out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hankh said:


> Oops - here I am in Israel and didn't know that they are now outsourcing to China. I'll see what I get and let you know how it works out.


have their FJ bits...

Israel.. long time much use...
China.. few hours..

you have to look closely for country of origin...
look to the shank....


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> have their FJ bits...
> 
> Israel.. long time much use...
> China.. few hours..
> ...


Got my CMT extender and Amana 1/2" - 1/4" reducer (made in Israel :smile
Question - does the extender go all the way into the collet or need to be pulled back a bit? (I assume that it goes all the way in) Does the bit need to be pulled back when put in the extender? (I assume so).

Another related question: can a bit with a 6 mm shaft be used safely in a 1/4" collet? 12 mm shaft in a 1/2" collet?

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

never assume anything..
pull back on both...

safely no...
they will be subject to creep...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

1/2 inch = 12.7mm and 1/4 inch = 6.35mm. That's too much difference in size from 12 and 6 in my opinion too Hank. Not only that but you might damage the collets trying to squeeze them down that much.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick and important advice. Good that I asked.


----------



## El G (Jun 14, 2017)

Read the review on Amazon for the Amana extension. They don't appear to be tool-hardened and many broke on first use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum El and thanks for your input. I've never thought these were a good idea. That much extra length puts a lot of pressure on armature bearings so they should only be used to make very light cuts. If you find that you often only need just a little more reach then I would go with a Musclechuck instead. It will give you about 1/2" extra and an extension is about 1/2 way to the price of the Musclechuck which is far superior.


----------

